#  Der kleine Patient >   cafe au lait Flecken >

## veilchen

Hallo, 
vor ein paar Tagen habe ich bei meinem Sohn (9,5 Jahre alt) den 4. Cafe au Lait Fleck entdeckt.
Er hat 2 kleinere und 2 etwas größere (etwa 2cm Länge), alle relativ hell und unauffällig. Alle Flecken sind erst im Schulalter entstanden, die letzten 3 immer nach einem "Sonnenurlaub". Sein Hauttyp ist hellhäutig und er hat Sommersprossen, nur im Gesicht ,KEIN Freckling in den Achseln etc. Jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen, weil ich einiges über Fibromatose gelesen habe. Allerdings treten da wohl die CAL Flecken zu 99 Prozent schon bei der Geburt oder im 1. Lebensjahr auf. Die kritische Anzahl liegt bei 5-6 Flecken, aber spielt die NF bei einem späteren Auftreten der Flecken überhaupt noch eine Rolle??
Es gibt keinen NF Fall in der Familie, er hat auch keine weiteren Symptome, aber ich werde die Sorge einfach nicht los.Letztes Jahr habe ich schon mal einem Hautarzt die Flecken gezeigt, der hat eigentlich nur abgewunken....
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch 2 solcher Flecken habe, aber eben nur 2!!
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Stellungnahme freuen, da mir die NF doch immer wieder durch den Kopf spukt. 
Herzlichen Dank für ihre Bemühungen
Viele Grüße
Veilchen

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo   
die Symptome einer Neurofibromatose bilden sich zumeist erst spätere heraus. So das Diagnosen in dem genannten Alter schwierig sind. Die Erkrankung wird vererbt!
Gerade als hellhäutige sollte man absolut auf den Sonnenschutz achten, auch *Parfum*- und Konservierungsstoffe können solche Flecken fördern.   Allerdings müsste man dies erst einmal genau abklären. Denn es gibt noch andere Ursachen nicht nur die NF.  
Nun muss nicht zwingend eine Neurofibromatose dahinter stecken - die Ursache kann auch ein *Vitamin B12 Mangel* sein das heisst wenn man sich vegan ernährt sollte man auch darauf achten das man genügend Vitamion B12 bekommt.    Oder eine sehr seltene Erbkrankheit *Fanconi Anämie*.kann auch solche Flecken auslösen.usw. udgl.  
Mehr zum Thema hier >   Kinder 
Gruss StefanD.

----------

